# How do you balance the light?



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

i tried plants in the tank once, and they all died away, i found out it might be because i have a 30 gallon tank and 15 watt bulb, im going out tonight to get a 40-50 watt light. I heard that when the P`s get older they hide alot, and once my one ate the other just hung in the corner all day, so i figured that was the case, however since i leave my light on all day, today when i went to take out my bulb, i turned the light out to let it cool and all of the sudden my P was all over the tank. Its obvious he doesnt like the light but i love the plants. Is there any way to balance the light with the plants? Also, i have a few plants in the tank now, but i dont want to be doseing them with expencive fertilizer everynight. I would like somthing that i can throw a scoop or 2 in once a week or so and keep it cheep, is there anything that will do that? Thanks guys.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

NHRA1877 said:


> i tried plants in the tank once, and they all died away, i found out it might be because i have a 30 gallon tank and 15 watt bulb, im going out tonight to get a 40-50 watt light. I heard that when the P`s get older they hide alot, and once my one ate the other just hung in the corner all day, so i figured that was the case, however since i leave my light on all day, today when i went to take out my bulb, i turned the light out to let it cool and all of the sudden my P was all over the tank. Its obvious he doesnt like the light but i love the plants. Is there any way to balance the light with the plants? Also, i have a few plants in the tank now, but i dont want to be doseing them with expencive fertilizer everynight. I would like somthing that i can throw a scoop or 2 in once a week or so and keep it cheep, is there anything that will do that? Thanks guys.


welcome to p-fury









I have a compressus in a heavily planted 75, and he does what he wants in there..3wpg power compact lighting..(220watts) It seems that they take time getting used to the light. I believe the timer really helps, he is used to when the lights turn on and off.
the 40-50w bulb will help you a lot with growing plants. Stick to low light plants, don't crowd the stems u will be ok. with low light, your P will keep nitrates high, so you probably don't need to dose it. I would suggest Seachem (Flourish) Equalibrium, or comprehensive weekly for micro elements, and fleet enima(pure phosphate) or flourish phosphorous dosed 1ce a week to keep @ 1-2ppm. 
Or, for the long haul, go to www.gregwatson.com and get the CSM+B, and mono potassium phosphate.. the stuff will last forever, and it is pennies on the dollar compared to flourish


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Thanks for the info, what kind of timer do you have? i have one of the ones that works on the outlet and just goes around but didnt think it would work for a florecent light being the starter and all.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

i bought mine from home depot. its the white one that the timer goes around, yes


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

turns out noone makes a high wattage 18 inch bulb so i gotta spend 30 bucks to get a second light just to make 30 and give me 1 WPG!!!


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

do it, it will be worth it.. better yet, 1.5wpg


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Will the result with 1 wpg be noticeable? i never had anything grow too much just stay alive


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

1.5 would be better, but 1wpg will grow the very low light plants like anubias, anacharis, cryptocorynes, java fern, java moss..etc


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

I wish i could do 1.5 but unforutionetly, i cant fit another light on it and cant find any higher wattage 18 inch bulbs.

Also, i had one sun-glow light in there and a wal-mart light, i swaped them out for 2 new aqua-glo`s that says they are for planted aquariums, however now it doesnt seem as bright in the tank. Is that ok and is maybe just a different kind of light? I thought it would be better because it is for the plants but it seems like its not as bright as the others?


----------



## NHRA1877 (Nov 14, 2004)

Also, i just stoped over to a newly opened pet shop by my house, and was talking about plants to him. It turns out hes a reptile guy that is trying to learn about fish. he had a iron enriched fertilizer called plant gro? and said he would like to learn about planted tanks and to let him know how my stuff goes so he can learn some.

Mainly is this fertilizer any good?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

NHRA1877 said:


> Also, i just stoped over to a newly opened pet shop by my house, and was talking about plants to him. It turns out hes a reptile guy that is trying to learn about fish. he had a iron enriched fertilizer called plant gro? and said he would like to learn about planted tanks and to let him know how my stuff goes so he can learn some.
> 
> Mainly is this fertilizer any good?


i would not go with that plant gro stuff.. stick to seachem's flourish, much better stuff, if you ask me. get comprehensive, phosphorous, etc


----------

